# Opened For The First Time! 1940's Brochure!!!



## dxmadman (Feb 25, 2013)

Got this from a friend who is into collecting Roy Orbison, Buddy Holly. He had this since the 70's. It was found in an old oil field house that moved into town and found during a remodel. He knows that I'm into Schwinns and blessed me with it. The envelope was sealed and I used some steam to break the seal. Any body recognize this or the year, I don't see this in the Tr findley website, So enjoy and I will do close ups if requested, thanks Dx.


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 25, 2013)

*Nice!*

That is really cool, great item for your display case...............Wayne


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 25, 2013)

Very cool.
Is there a section that mentions color combination options?
Chris


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 25, 2013)

Any clues as to the price of postage or the postmark on the envelope?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm guessing late 40's.
Pre- phantom though, as there is no mention of it..
Bing and his kids look pretty young too.


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 26, 2013)

*Did Ya Notice?*

Look at the Truss fork on the AutoCycle.


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 26, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Very cool.
> Is there a section that mentions color combination options?
> Chris




No color options but what's shown. But models I haven't seen.


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 26, 2013)

*I. Was unaware*

The Auto Cycle speedometer was used till the 1940's.


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 26, 2013)

Well frig, now there's another piece of Schwinn paper I'm going to have to track down and own.  This is a different version than the ones I've previously seen.  Similar, but quite different.  The "movie star" promo piece seems to be pretty common, but this one might be an early version, very interesting.
Great find, great story.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, NEAT!!!!


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's a page from a '46 catalog that shows the same part number for the Autocycle  BA-107 that appears in the brochure you're showing.  Did Autocycles use the same part number in all years?


http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1941_1950/1946b_01.html


----------



## buisky (Feb 28, 2013)

It is 1946. I have one with the original envelope also. It refers to the new built in kick stand. 1946 was the first year for the built in kickstand. It even shows a picture of the tapered kickstand whch was one year only.  Neat piece. Ron


----------

